# Long press home to bring up the sweet ICS recent apps list



## 1981suede (Aug 24, 2011)

I've noticed this doesn't appear to be working for me in CM9. Is it working for anyone else or is this a bug that has been reported/needs reporting? I am pretty sure it is a standard feature in ICS.


----------



## gifton1 (Oct 21, 2011)

The functionality is not needed because you just press the recent task button instead (the right hand button).


----------



## 1981suede (Aug 24, 2011)

I disagree. I think it is a very useful function as your hand naturally hovers over the physical home button so is more intuitive than having to look for a soft button. a matter of opinion I suppose but I don't think it would hurt to have it reinstated especially as it is an intended function of the main OS.


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Sep 8, 2011)

Except, in Honeycomb and ICS,it is NOT an intended function. There is 0% need for it, given the dedicated task button... if you are too lazy to use that....


----------



## gifton1 (Oct 21, 2011)

1981suede said:


> I disagree. I think it is a very useful function as your hand naturally hovers over the physical home button so is more intuitive than having to look for a soft button. a matter of opinion I suppose but I don't think it would hurt to have it reinstated especially as it is an intended function of the main OS.


ICS/Honeycomb tablets have no hardware buttons - it is therefore not an intended function.
I am sure that it will come as the ROM progresses. On my nexus ROM, I am using a ROM where you can replace the recent apps button with a search button and then long press the home button for recent apps (just like in previous android versions)


----------



## 1981suede (Aug 24, 2011)

Divine_Madcat said:


> Except, in Honeycomb and ICS,it is NOT an intended function. There is 0% need for it, given the dedicated task button... if you are too lazy to use that....


No, you are right it doesn't appear to be the intended function on tablets although it is on phones. And it isn't a matter of being lazy, it is purely about ease of use. In my OPINION it is easier to press a physical button that you can feel than to look down and press a button with no tactile feedback. Looking at various forums plenty of people seem to agree.


----------



## 1981suede (Aug 24, 2011)

gifton1 said:


> ICS/Honeycomb tablets have no hardware buttons - it is therefore not an intended function.
> I am sure that it will come as the ROM progresses. On my nexus ROM, I am using a ROM where you can replace the recent apps button with a search button and then long press the home button for recent apps (just like in previous android versions)


Yes, hopefully someone will mod the function in at some point.


----------



## Syxx (Jan 20, 2012)

It would be best to submit it as a suggestion to the CM team. CM9 isn't officially released for any devices yet, and I'm sure these little custom usability tweaks will be added or considered over time.


----------

